# Add a couple lines.



## Lumpy 1 (May 30, 2013)

Add a couple lines and let's see where it goes..
------------------------------------------------


She seemed to float gracefully through the tall grass of the meadow. He cherished the sight and was taken as if held in a dream.


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

The dream turned into a nightmare as explosions burst all around her and all that was left was a puddle of guts and goo.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

the end...sheesh


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

The guts and goo was just a sound bite on his cell phone. They smelled something sweet burning in the meadow, a sweet leaf that got ya high


----------



## Mr. H. (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


>



Mr H and I know what's going on.....drugs !


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

High as a kite, and in the blurriness of marijuana madness it seemed a man on a white horse approached.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

He was a sexy man in parachute pants, smoking a blunt and carrying  a bag of mcdonalds with him mmm


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

Then he was awakened from this stupor/dream and realized he's dropped a load in his jammies and the dog was licking his face.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

The dog belonged to a policeman named Isaac, who used to be Isabella before the surgery.


----------



## Ropey (May 31, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> the end...sheesh


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

The dogs name was Tootsy but they called her Noose because of her suicidal tendencies and odd sexual proclivities. All the other dogs would make insulting woofs and judgmental barks.


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

And they mostly barked at Noose because his poop was quite Lumpy and there is nothing worse than Lumpy poop, but poor Noose knew not what to do, Lumpy poop was all around.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

Noose, not being one of the smartest dogs in creation solved the problem by allowing the poop to dry then gobbling it up.

Well..getting back to just two of those odd sexual proclivities, Noose would hump anything with a sharp point and spend untold hours a day gleefully rubbing her nether regions on any available carpet or grass, even dirt and rocks in a pinch.


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Noose, not being one of the smartest dogs in creation solved the problem by allowing the poop to dry then gobbling it up.
> 
> Well..getting back to just two of those odd sexual proclivities, Noose would hump anything with a sharp point and spend untold hours a day gleefully rubbing her nether regions on any available carpet or grass, even dirt and rocks in a pinch.



Noose, even though not so smart, realized this word game did not actually end after the second post, but then again what kind of creature could be so dim witted to think such?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

well this story went to the crapper fast


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 31, 2013)

drifter said:


> well this story went to the crapper fast



Not the first and not the last...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > well this story went to the crapper fast
> ...


----------



## Ropey (May 31, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Noose, not being one of the smartest dogs in creation solved the problem by allowing the poop to dry then gobbling it up.



Serving to clean the place and allowing Issac to put one hand on the top of his head while putting the other hand on his chin.  With a grand yank, off came his head and to everyone's surprise, hidden beneath the mask was...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2013)

A carl's jr 6 dollar burger in which the original flowery blue eyed blonde gladly ate nom nom nom, of course offering the cross dressing cop a bite to


----------



## freedombecki (May 31, 2013)

divert his attention from


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2013)

ropey's rope near lumpy's lump it was quite a site for


----------



## Ropey (Jun 2, 2013)

drifter said:


> ropey's rope near lumpy's lump it was quite a site for...



...noose4's dump. 


uh, sorry


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 10, 2013)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Add a couple lines and let's see where it goes..
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> She seemed to float gracefully through the tall grass of the meadow. He cherished the sight and was taken as if held in a dream.





> The day was one that brought him back to a childhood of carefree play, with friends who stood by you, or pushed you into more trouble than you could handle.  The woods that surrounded the meadow were the type that brought out tales of creatures, bumping through dappled shadows, ready to eat wayward children.  Had it not been for the murders a decade back, the rumors of a haunting likely would not have started.  Yet, here he was, watching a woman cross a meadow as if her feet touched nothing but the ethereal.  Her movement and the silence seem to hold time itself in a breathless moment.




More than a few lines I fear, but it has always been difficult for Me to be pithy.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 17, 2013)

Ever noticed how anything that starts off being united (like poets and writers doing a joint venture of writing a unique story) ends divisively? What if we started a story off that was divisive period. Would people be inclined to heal the rift or separate it further?

For example, if we started over with a worst-case scenario, where would the story go? Here's a rewrite of lumpy's starting lines:

"She seemed to stumble gracelessly through the tall grass of the meadow. He deplored the sight of her and took off."

*Please add a sentence that makes the couple the epicenter of the story and not gross Freudian Stage I animalistic references.*


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 17, 2013)

No takers?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Ever noticed how anything that starts off being united (like poets and writers doing a joint venture of writing a unique story) ends divisively? What if we started a story off that was divisive period. Would people be inclined to heal the rift or separate it further?
> 
> For example, if we started over with a worst-case scenario, where would the story go? Here's a rewrite of lumpy's starting lines:
> 
> ...



It wasn't that he deplored her as a person, but her resemblance to the goddess he saw in his dreams was uncanny. It startled him. Was it a blessing? Or an omen? The woman looked at him with a tired look in her eyes as he quickly continued on his way. At the bottom of the hill he turned back to look at her one more time. She was gone. What he mistook for gracelessness was her giving in to fatigue, she had fainted to the ground, succumbing to heat of the day. He rushed up the hill again, plucked her from the ground and rushed her to a nearby shady grove, where he resuscitated her and gave her some water to drink. "Thank you. I didn't know how long they would be chasing me." She said, "Those religious fanatics think I'm a goddess or something. By the way, may I ask you your name?"


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 20, 2013)

"What's in a name?"  He asked as he took off his shirt to use it for a pillow for her....


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2013)

He stood guard over the willowy young woman as she slept through the remainder of the day and all night. By morning sun, he noticed that she was stirring and ....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

She opened her eyes and looked straight at the man. "Sleep well, miss?" He asked. "Yes, thank you for taking care of me yesterday. By the way, you never told me your name. I would like to know the name of my savior." She said. "My name is Damien. Damien Strauss." Damien was a member of the noble Strauss family, and was a Lieutenant in the Galatian army. His brothers and sisters had been taught to look down on lowly commoners, but he had a kind heart and a free mind; much to the dismay of the nobility. "Who were those people chasing you, miss-- he paused. "Angelica. Angelica Krieg. Those men are acolytes of the Star Goddess Iya. They think I bear a striking resemblance to her. So, as I was on my way home, they called out to me and began chasing me. So I ran. They were brandishing swords and were donned in purple cloaks with a crescent moon on the top of the hood." Damien had heard of the Order of Iya. His father, Bernhard Strauss, is high priest there. "If she finds out that my father is the leader of those men that chased her, she's bound to run." Damien decided to keep that secret hidden from her. "And that's when you found me, on that hill in the meadow. Thank you again, my lord." Angelica said. "There is no need for such titles here, miss. Unlike my brothers and sisters, I believe in caring for the commoners in this town. And I must warn you, those men were from the Order of Iya. They are devout followers of the Star Goddess, you should try to stay out of sight for a while. If you're up to it, I'll help you out of town tonight."


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> She opened her eyes and looked straight at the man. "Sleep well, miss?" He asked. "Yes, thank you for taking care of me today. By the way, you never told me your name. I would like to know the name of my savior." She said. "My name is Damien. Damien Strauss."



"Damien Strauss?  How odd.  I had a brother by that name but he died long, long ago in a tragic accident. My name is Michaela."


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2013)

"I'm so sorry, Michaela," said Damien. 

"Thanks, Damien," said Michaela, "At least I learned very early in life how truly precious life is when someone you love can leave so suddenly and without notice."

"Is that a good thing to know? Damien asked, trying desperately to make conversation.

"Are you always so philosophical this early in the day?" she said with a shy smile.

He said, ...


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> "I'm so sorry, Michaela," said Damien.
> 
> "Thanks, Damien," said Michaela, "At least I learned very early in life how truly precious life is when someone you love can leave so suddenly and without notice."
> 
> ...



"not usually, but I've had four cups of coffee waiting for you to wake".  They both laughed. A passerby noticed them and thought that with their dark hair, fair skin, and green eyes that they could be twins.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Sep 20, 2013)

"Ahh, philosophy. Sometimes I can't refrain from it. But I must ask. Who were those men chasing you yesterday, Michaela?" He asked. "They are acolytes of the Goddess Iya. They are donned in purple cloaks with a silver border and white crescent moon on the top of the hood, and were also brandishing swords. They began chasing me when I was on my way home. Somehow they think I bear a resemblance to her. That's when you found me, on that hill in the meadow. I was hoping to lose them there. Thank you again, my lord." Damien had heard of the Order of Iya. His father, Bernhard Strauss, is high priest there. "If she finds out that my father is the leader of those men that chased her, she's bound to run." Damien decided to keep that secret hidden from her. "There is no need for such titles here, miss. Although I am a member of the noble Strauss family, unlike my brothers and sisters, I believe in caring for the commoners in this town. And I must warn you, those men were from the Order of Iya. They are a sect of devout followers of the Star Goddess, you should try to stay out of sight for a while. If you're up to it, I'll help you out of town tonight."


----------

